# Medical User Advice only!!!



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

Ok Here is the situation.

A relative of mine has advanced diabetes. He is losing feeling in his legs. He is under a great deal of Pain. He is currently taking 120mg (I think he siad) of oral Morphine. He just had diabetes go untreated for 10 yrs. So he is on Disablility.

Do you think MJ could help him out a little?


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

I know high grade medicinal MJ makes a great pain killer, whether or not you're relative is registered as a med. user (or will be able to apply) and will have access to this MJ I think is the real question (not sure about medicinal MJ policies in your area?) 

Best of luck


----------



## Ogof (May 17, 2006)

Hey Mutt:
I know it will help with the pain. An indica would be best.
When I get home I will look it up in a medical marijuana book I have.
I will just say this. All of the states and Canada that have legal use
of medical marijuana have diabetes on the list of acceptable illnesses
that allow its use.
I will keep you posted.

I have diabetes as well.  One of the reasons I started my growroom.


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

Thanks I don't have a state MJ med law. so it would be very discreet. I am just looking for a way to help hmi as that morphine is really screwin him up. Something to lessen the dose.

My current is NL Pure Indica so it occured to me that it may help him. He is an old pothead, but has no way of getting it anymore. Except of course. me.

Thanks Ogof. This will be a big help.


----------



## Ogof (May 17, 2006)

This is what I have so far. No particular order. Just snippets of information. 

Marijuana does not have a direct affect on glucose levels. However, marijuana use can create urges (munchies) for high-carbohydrate snacks.  Overall increased calorie intake can significantly worsen diabetes control. 
Low blood sugars are not known to be associated with marijuana use. 

In January 2006 research suggested that *CBD*, one of cannabis's active substances, may reduce cell death in the eyes of diabetic patients. 

Cannabis use is known to provide relief of painful Diabetic Neuropathy. 

I will continue looking.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

not sure what your laws are exactly where your from....BUT...in most places if the pewrson who gets med MJ can't grow it themselves they can appoint a person to grow it for them....you could be the caregiver in this case

i think it would help greatly....just the name morphine makes me squirm...so addictive


----------



## Ogof (May 17, 2006)

It is not legal for a user or a caregiver in Mutt's Home state.
I think I am correct in that assumption.
Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Ogof (May 17, 2006)

The only other thing I can find is related to high blood pressure. 73% of adults with
diabetes has high blood pressure. It is more common in middle aged men and called
hypertension. Cannabis extends the arteries and causes a reduction in pressure.
It will also help them to relax. That will help high blood pressure.

That's all I have on the subject. I surely hope it helps.
If I come across anything else relavent. I will PM you.

peace and good health to you and yours.

Ogof


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

He does have extreme Neuropathy. I would not be worried so much on the "munchies". Its the morphine. he is going to have to increase dose as his system is getting more and more used to it.


Ldy...nope no MJ laws here except felonies. 

Thanks everyone for the replies. I just don't want to hurt em either. No doctor here, but know when a guy is in some severe pain.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

if you worry about the effect of him smoking it....maybe you could try some food with cannibus....especially if he has a lack of appetitte (i get severe lack of appetitte from my meds) it will stimulate the hunger more

its easier to stay healthy when you can eat properly and get the proper nutrition


----------

